# Great deal from Red Funnel to IOW



## lloydie (Jan 1, 2009)

Red Funnel are running an ad in most of the mags at the moment - 5 nights in the IOW incuding return ferry from £104.00.

Price is for motorhome under 2.7m and up to 6m long and includes up to 4 passengers and 2 dogs.

I have just booked up for the second Easter school holiday week at £108.00 on the Waverly Park site. I had to pay an £8.00 surcharge as my van exceeds the 2.7m height mark. There is another £8.00 surcharge for each metre over the 6M length but not a problem for my tiddler.

I had a choice of all 4 sites and when booking was told that it included EHU and awning space.

Considering that it costs over £110.00 to just book a motorhome on the ferry for Easter weeks, this is a real bargain. Total cost for me was £116.00.

Go to: www.redfunnel.co.uk/camping


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

This is their usual deal, which we used a couple of years ago. We were disappointed at the restriction of sites.
We felt that IOW is not a motorhome friendly area.
Gerry


----------

